# Which vape products do you want to get most?



## VapeQueen (12/5/16)

Hi, friends,This is Jenny, I am doing a survey about vape products.

Could you help me with follow questions?
1. How often do you vape?
2. Which new products do you want to get most?
3. Which oversea company are you looking forward to attending the Vapecon?

BR,
Jenny


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (12/5/16)

VapeQueen said:


> Hi, friends,This is Jenny, I am doing a survey about vape products.
> 
> Could you help me with follow questions?
> 1. How often do you vape?
> ...



Hi Jenny

1. How often do you vape? *Morning and evening and sometimes during the day*
2. Which new products do you want to get most? *Mods that are well built and light*
3. Which oversea company are you looking forward to attending the Vapecon? *Kangertech, Wismec, Vaporesso. As many as possible actually.*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (12/5/16)

VapeQueen said:


> Hi, friends,This is Jenny, I am doing a survey about vape products.
> 
> Could you help me with follow questions?
> 1. How often do you vape?
> ...



1. Only when I'm awake
2. Juice and bottom-fed RDA's
3. Reosmods, Kangertech, Aspire

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ernest (12/5/16)

VapeQueen said:


> Hi, friends,This is Jenny, I am doing a survey about vape products.
> 
> Could you help me with follow questions?
> 1. How often do you vape?
> ...



Hi Jenny, don't know if this will help much, but here goes.
1. All day
2. The Leprechaun and the JB Squonker
3. Reosmods and VR wood modz
Now if you can make that happen, you'll be a legend.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (12/5/16)

1. Only when I'm awake
2. DIY flavour concentrates
3. Reosmods, Kangertech

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Neal (12/5/16)

I would like to get @Rob Fisher's collection the most.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Yagya (12/5/16)

1. All the time.
2. quite a few loacl flavours. Zodiac, Juicey Joe, DDD, etc...
3. Joyetech and geekvape and all the latest rta's.
I will 2nd @Neal with uncle @Rob Fisher's collection

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus (12/5/16)

I start to vape the moment I open my eyes.
I would love to get my hand on a SVA Penguin.
It would be nice if some of our Italian friends can join Vapecon, and some of the Americans like @Spydro


----------



## WARMACHINE (12/5/16)

VapeQueen said:


> Hi, friends,This is Jenny, I am doing a survey about vape products.
> 
> Could you help me with follow questions?
> 1. How often do you vape?
> ...


1. All day everyday, approximately 10ml a day
2. AxisVapes M17 mod
3. Joyetech


----------



## ET (12/5/16)

VapeQueen said:


> Hi, friends,This is Jenny, I am doing a survey about vape products.
> 
> Could you help me with follow questions?
> 1. How often do you vape?
> ...



Hi Jenny, did you get permission to conduct a market research survey on this site? Don't expect any information from me


----------



## Greyz (12/5/16)

Jenny belongs in Rob's Lounge.....


----------



## Cobrali (12/5/16)

1. Whenever I can which is mostly when I drive, when I get home and on my weekends
2. Hexohm V3, a dna 200 mod and a Reo because it's different
3. Heaven Gifts and Joyetech


----------

